# [Q] Need some Help, possible file system issue



## neo4uo (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a Verizon Galaxy tablet 7 inch the original one. I have had many custom roms on it in the past. Recently I had AOKP on it...I am not sure what build. For some reason my kids were playing with it and it would not boot up. I went into recovery and tried flashing AOKP and it would stay locked up on the boot screen. I eventually tried flashing all ICS roms with no success. I eventually ended up trying to go back to stock. I can get into download mode with and communicate with Heimdall and/or Odin. The problem is that every thing I flash goes into a boot loop. when I go into recovery I get an unable to mount error like E: unable to mount cache and one for kernel and about 6 more. I figure that there is something wrong with the file system so I have used a pit file when I flashed with no success. I am not sure if there is an issue with the file system being the wrong type or if I have to many partitions now. I know that the mount error in recovery is where the problem has to be. If someone could please point me in the right direction. I have been all over these forums.

Thanks,

Leroy


----------



## trevd (May 22, 2012)

Sounds like the internal sd card may be damaged in some way,
If you've been flashing I presume you're familiar with the Android Debug Bridge (adb) in the SDK!









Try doing the following command when you are booted in recovery


```
adb shell dmesg | grep -i mmc0
```
The results of that will give you an indication on whether that is the case or not.
Then you can figure out what to do from there!.

If you're internal sd shows up as being at fault then It's not too difficult to enable boot using a card in the external sdcard slot.


----------

